# Suspension



## Ninety9GLE (Nov 1, 2007)

Does anyone know which type of aftermarket suspension kit would be best for a 2nd gen alti. Not so much lowering the car but just having a tighter and smoother ride.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

If you don't want to lower the car ,shop for an upper front strut brace and a larger rear stabilizer bar . Only if you aren't satified with the handling after those mods should you look into different struts . I would look at Tein or Tokico if you go that route. As for the rear sway bar Suspension Techniques makes a 22mm( 7/8") to replace the 18mm stock bar and I've been satified with the tower brace I bought from ebay . There are several different tower braces out there of brand names but even the $30 to $50 ones on ebay do a good job of stiffening the front end and improving the handling.


----------



## Ninety9GLE (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks man, ive actually be debating buying the tower brace from ebay, but im just kinda skeptical because i dont know if any of them will fit directly allowing my wood to close properly, but ill definitely look into the that thanks again


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

One other thing to do is put urethane bushings on the stock front bar and the front end links . It will get the front bar working sooner because there is no compression of the rubber to delay its function. The improvement without even replacing the bar can be amazing . I've had two other cars that I changed front and rear bars to polyurethane bushings and loved the results without spending much money. BTW the front upper bar I got on ebay does contact the hood insulator but it can still close and it dampened noise from the hoods large surface area being stiffened by the contact.


----------



## chrispofahl (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, those 2 definitely are the way to go. Love the tower brace on my altima. It does touch but doesn't interfere with anything and it drives like it's on rails. When I bought mine, it had R compound tires which didn't last long then I put some hankook all seasons on it and the grip is still the same, the tires just last waaaay longer. Urethane bushings are on the top of my list of things to upgrade once I get my car back to original running condition.


----------

